# Not Allowed in Petco



## marbledplakat (Aug 21, 2010)

I can't allow myself to go in Petco anymore. I walked in for frozen bloodworms and came out with two new bettas. I have been able to keep myself away recently because the Petco near my school hasn't received a shipment of any halfmoons or plakats in a couple weeks but I came home for the weekend passing three Petcos in the process and I just had to look. I rarely pay attention to the females because they usually only have veiltails and crowntails which don't really interest me but I just happened to see a multicolor DT female swimming around in a cup labeled VT female so I bought her. Then I also found a cellophane DeT male and a copper butterfly HM male flaring at each other on the bottom shelf. I got the cellophane male and am debating whether or not to go back and get the other one. Luckily I am getting job at Petsmart so I won't have to worry about spending my paychecks on bettas I find at work, unless they start carrying different tail types. Unfortunately Petco is right around the corner. :/


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Ouch petco is a dangerous place. T.T Went in yesterday for worms as well and had to stop myself or Puck from getting this tribal looking CT. He was amazing and full of spunk too. 

*hugs* At least the fish love you for it XD


----------



## marbledplakat (Aug 21, 2010)

True. They're are going to be spoiled. I just need to find a place to set up the male's new home. After a couple of paychecks I will probably get a second sorority tank and maybe a larger tank to separate for the males. My apartment is slowly starting to look like a pet store on it's own.


----------



## marbledplakat (Aug 21, 2010)

Pics from my cell phone. I will post better ones when I get back down to school.


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

They're so pretty!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're very pretty!!


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

LoL Some of us need signs saying "Will Work For Betta" ;-) well there are worse addictions! Enjoy the new babies.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow! I don't blame you! Gorgeous!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh they look lovely <3


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Ah, I know what you mean...I have this problem too. Well, not with Petco. I think my problem would be far worse if there was a Petco here. 

Congrats on your new betta though. They look lovely!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

When I first read the title to this thread, I thought you meant you had gotten kicked OUT of Petco - LOL!!!!

Congrats on your new family members!!!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> *When I first read the title to this thread, I thought you meant you had gotten kicked OUT of Petco - LOL!!!!*
> 
> Congrats on your new family members!!!


Same here lol. I don't have a Petco here...yet! One's opening in two days :-D

DragonFish WORKS at Petco. I'd love to do that. Of course, there'd be no stopping me from bringing home more bettas...muwahahaha!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

At least fish is a positive addiction


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Learn To Fly said:


> Same here lol. I don't have a Petco here...yet! One's opening in two days :-D
> 
> DragonFish WORKS at Petco. I'd love to do that. Of course, there'd be no stopping me from bringing home more bettas...muwahahaha!


 
Uh oh. I bet you end up getting a couple of fish there. lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MrVampire181 said:


> At least fish is a positive addiction


I agree with that!


----------



## marbledplakat (Aug 21, 2010)

Lion Mom I wish they would kick me out. I did it again. I got back to school and of course this Petco just got in a shipment and I just couldn't help myself. I guess this makes up for the spawn that got eaten over the weekend.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

WOW - he is a BEAUTY!!! I have been TRYING to find one that color on AquaBid or Ebay, but no luck so far. 

Yeah, I actually SHOULD forbid myself to look at bettas on the internet sites!!! But will I??? LOL, LOL, LOL!!!!


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

there all beautiful


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

they are very pretty my daughter and i have the same problem when we go th petco last time i had to say no to two blue HM Butterfly males , i had 2 females on there way and just didn't have room at that moment but if they are are still there in a week i may be going back.....


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow - awesome bettas!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

That female! Omg GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I thought you were kicked out of petco aswell.Your new bettas are beautiful! I can say that I DON'T have that problem beacause I'm very strong willed and for years I've been going to stores and not being able to get what I want. The reason being that I've left my money at home or don't have the room. So I can walk into petco or any other pet store and see something or someone I like and not buy it.


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

I shoudn't go anywhere either I went to buy 1 betta ended up with 2, and blood worms and a heater lol.


----------



## marbledplakat (Aug 21, 2010)

Better pictures of the fish (and some others):

*NEW* Halfmoon male









*NEW* Delta male









*NEW* DT female









Delta male









Delta male









One of the four cories my dad gave me


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Wrong thread. lol!


----------



## marbledplakat (Aug 21, 2010)

What do you mean? These are all of my Petco purchases.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Now those are handsome fishies! Especially the doubletail ... his colours are gorgeous.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

WOW! So pretty!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

No, I clinked on the wrong thread. Gorgeous bettas by the way.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful fish!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

That HM male looks identical to my HMDT male! Lovin the dorsal...wouldn't be suprised if they were siblings.....


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

I wish they had bettas for sale like that over at my fish stores. I'm jealous


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah at the petsmarts and petcos where I live there is nothing but the red veiltail and the blue veiltail! I actually thought those were the only colors they came in!


----------



## Frankilicious (Aug 27, 2010)

same thing happened to me!! i found a pinkish-white doubletail female in a vieltail container. i bought it. then i found the nicest betta ive ever seen! it was a double tail with a black body, copper scales, and a very nice red tail with black trim. he is amazing!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Frankilicious said:


> same thing happened to me!! i found a pinkish-white doubletail female in a vieltail container. i bought it. then i found the nicest betta ive ever seen! it was a double tail with a black body, copper scales, and a very nice red tail with black trim. he is amazing!


So did you get the boy also? :-D


----------

